# 31 days without Coke!



## Twinkle (Jun 5, 2011)

Just wanted to post something positive because I'm proud of myself!

I've never been a chocoholic, manic crisp eater or cream cake lover.  But I was 100% addicted to coke (the full sugar Coca Cola - pepsi didn't cut it).  I had my last sip just prior to going to the medical centre at work..which lead to the GP...which lead to diagnosis.

I still fancy a can, or better still an ice cold, retro glass bottle with a straw.  But I've not allowed a drop past my lips 

Lost a few lbs so far despite a weeks' holiday, and I'm sure thats due to the demon drink more than anything.  

Had a few embarressing moments when my son loudly proclaims how proud he is that I've '..given up coke, I thought you'd be back on it within a week'!!  Passers by obviously didn't realise he was talking about the soft drink variety!

Good luck everyone 

Jane (60lb to go....)


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2011)

Well done Jane, both on the weight loss and in giving up the coke!  Unfortunately, full sugar drinks are only really possible for people who are suffering low blood sugar levels, as it will very quickly hit the blood sugar. The same, unfortunately, goes for fruit juice, which I miss (was never a Coke fan, thankfully!). Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2011)

Well done its been years now since i touched coke drinkig it now would leave a fur like coating of sugar on my tongue...Great goin Jane well done x


----------



## Twinkle (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks, I'm trying to get all positive and proud of the small steps in order to get to the big goal!

I do not miss my furry tongue, it was like a teddy bears' backside in retrospect!  And hopefully the teeth will last longer too....


----------



## AJLang (Jun 5, 2011)

Well done Jane on giving up the Coke and the weight loss.  Thats fantastic! I am a self confessed Coke addict.......But only the Diet variety, I've tried but I can't survive without it


----------



## MargB (Jun 5, 2011)

I stopped drink Coke/Pepsi years ago because of ulcers and now cannot imagine ever drinking it.  I do remember I didn't like Diet coke as it just did not taste the same.

I actually like water.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 5, 2011)

Fortunately for me I have only ever like Diet Coke but must admit I am now finding it a bit to sweet............funny how our tastes change


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 6, 2011)

well done you  ive tried to give up diet coke but only last a few days before i get withdrawl moods and i need it now.....keep up with the good work


----------

